# Incident to E/M billing in a provider based clinic



## alincoln (Jan 24, 2013)

I'm looking for information specific to whether NPPs can perform incident to E/M services in provider based clinics?  I have found lots of information on therapeutic incident to services, but I am struggling to find information specific to E/M... any help would be MUCH appreciated!


----------



## hewitt (Jan 24, 2013)

Here are a couple items that might help.  http://news.aapc.com/index.php/2012/09/when-and-when-not-to-follow-incident-to-guidelines/  and  http://www.cms.gov/Regulations-and-Guidance/Guidance/Manuals/downloads/bp102c15.pdf (look under "60.1 - Incident To Physician’s Professional Services")


----------



## kdues (Mar 29, 2013)

*Split/Shared E/M Service*

Office/Clinic Setting:
Go to www.CMS.gov  30.6.4 Evaluation and management (E/M) services furnished incident to physician's service by non-physician practitioners


----------



## alincoln (Apr 1, 2013)

Thanks!


----------

